# leos, what babies will i get



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

female mack snow blizzard

male high yellow

what babies will i get??


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

50% Mack snow het blizzard
50% normal/High yellow het blizzard


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

MrMike said:


> 50% Mack snow het blizzard
> 50% normal/High yellow het blizzard


do u know what they will look like ???
if u got any pics, or maybe a link 2 a picc


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.westerngecko.ca/images/Hatchlings/WG-MS-A-02_1_web.jpg
http://www.leopardgecko.co.uk/gfx/pics/hatchling.jpg


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

xsmithx2 said:


> do u know what they will look like ???
> if u got any pics, or maybe a link 2 a picc


Normal hatchling.(Black & Yellow).









Snow hatchling.(Black & White).


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

Omg i love the black and white ones, im gonna have to get me one of them...


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

danielle101 said:


> Omg i love the black and white ones, im gonna have to get me one of them...


Unfortunately, most mack snows don't stay that colour. There are a few people on here who have really pale/nearly white mack snow adults, just traul the classifieds to find them.
Another option is a high quality TUG snow, but then you are looking at more money.


----------

